# Do they ever calm down??



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine is 3 and I'm still waiting!!!

Lots of walks, off-leash running, playing ball, training, mental stimulation with food toys, etc.


----------



## Sammy's Dad (May 20, 2011)

Ditto the last poster. Some Goldens will be very playful throughout their lives. My Golden will be 3 soon, and although I take him for long walks, off-leash running, etc, he is ready and willing to play with you ANYTIME of the day, rain or shine! LOL!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

More off-leash walks/runs, playdates with other puppies, MORE-MORE-MORE exercise. Obviously don't overdo it but throwing a ball a few times gets boring for the dog and they eventually quit. How about swimming?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Training is a great way to exercise their brains. Maybe some agility or obedience work will help.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

More _on_ leash work and many obedience classes helps tame the savage beast more than letting them run amuck. Your dog shouldn't be exhausted to learn how to be calm and well-mannered in your home or when you are walking her on leash. 

The "settling down" age is different for every golden, I think. If you were talking to me three years ago when I just had our previous three dogs to use as an example, I would have told you that you will have a very nice dog by the time she's FIVE. 

By now, I realize some settle down little by little over time. And some lines or breedings are calmer than others. Or some benefit from a lot of training, a lot of calm time with their owners where they have to learn to lie still, and a steady daily walking routine.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Mental training is the best. Once you start making them think about what you want from them the better behaved your dog will be. Do you have a dog club around? There are so many different things you can do with your dog. Rally, tracking, agility, hunt, obedience to name a few.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Alli'sMom said:


> I have an eight month old Golden and she is constantly running around and going crazy. I throw the ball to her and take her the dog park, but that only slows her down for about 20 minutes and then she's ready to go again! :doh:
> 
> How old are goldens when they begin to calm down? Any ideas for wearing my pup out?
> 
> Thanks!


She is also entering the teenage years now too. They get more rambunctious. As everyone else has stated....make her use her brain all the time. Feed her from a kibble ball/toy. Are you doing obedience classes with her? Take her for long walks a couple of times a day too. I find that if she does more on leash work, she tires more easily than off leash.


----------



## Alli'sMom (May 22, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for all of your replies and advice! We are currently not attending an obedience class, but we certainly will be! 

CarolinaCasey mentioned she could be getting bored with the same exercises which is probably true...After obedience classes, I'm going to look into agility classes. I think that could be something fun and tiring we could do together!

Three years old and still crazy hyper though? Oh goodness, I was not expecting that for an answer lol Well I am going to try all of your suggestions and I hopefully that will help!

Thanks again!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am asking the same thing.lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Each dog is different...One of mine males(6) always has been mellow... 1 of my females is starting to mellow out and she will be 6 in Aug, My other female will be 5 in a couple of weeks and she rocks..there is No off switch, she just keeps going and going.... my other male just turned 4 and hes plays a alot but mellows out.


----------

